# Neuer PC - ca. 2000+ Euro



## ArkLexar (13. November 2016)

Hallo,

aktuell plane ich den Kauf eines neuen PCs und bräuchte Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung.

Das Budget liegt bei 2000+ Euro. Wenn möglich sollten die 2000 nur maximal um 500 Euro überschritten werden, da auch noch der Kauf eines neuen Monitors sowie einer neuen Tastatur und Maus ansteht und das Budget dafür geringer ist, wenn der PC teurer wird.

Da ein Selbstbau für mich nicht in Frage kommt, ist die Zusammenstellung des PCs bei einem Händler, der auch zusammenbaut notwendig. Da hardwareversand.de aufgekauft wurde, sind Ratschläge, welche Händler hierfür in Frage kämen ebenfalls gerne gesehen.

Zum Schluss noch meine groben Vorstellungen für den neuen PC. Übertaktung ist nicht geplant.

CPU: Intel i7
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB DDR4
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 (evtl. die MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G)
Festplatten: min. 250GB SSD / min. 2TB HDD

Am wichtigsten ist bei dem PC, dass er so leise wie möglich sein soll. Ebenfalls wichtig ist, dass der PC möglichst zukunftssicher ist, weshalb der Preis ruhig auch etwas höher angesetzt sein kann, sofern es Sinn macht.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
ArkLexar


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2016)

Also, Wenn du nen i7-6700 oder 6700k nimmst, GTX 1080, 16GB RAM (32 sind völliger Unsinn, außer du machst sehr viel in Sachen Video/Photo-Editing) sowie die gewünschten Laufwerke, dann musst du schon extreme "Luxus"-Teile suchen, damit du überhaupt auf 2000€ kommst ^^ 

Willst du denn auch übertakten? Weißt Du schon, was es für ein Monitor werden soll, vor allem welche Auflösung?


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2016)

Mal angenommen, du willst übertakten oder zumindest die Option dafür haben:

Core i7-6700K =>  Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)  345€
solides Übertakter-Board =>  zB das MSI Z170A Gaming M3 (7978-001R)  135€
2x8GB DDR4-3200 => zB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)   95€
MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X (übertaktet) => MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V336-001R) 700€
Gutes Netzteil => be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) => 95€
SSD 480GB => SanDisk Plus 480GB, SATA (SDSSDA-480G-G26) => 115€
Festplatte => http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-2tb-st2000dm001-a686483.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  70€
Festplatte => Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) => 70€
Gehäuse: Geschmacksache... aber zB für gute 70€ Fractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK) oder was aggressiver für 85€ AeroCool Mechatron schwarz mit Sichtfenster (EN5702  oder futuristisch für 65€ Sharkoon DG7000 rot mit Sichtfenster
und last but not least ein Übertakter-Kühler => zB EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev. C (84000000126) 50€ oder be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK01  60€ oder  Noctua NH-U14S 70€

Dann bist du in der Summe bei ca. 1750€ ohne Windows, und ich wüsste echt nicht, was man noch sinnvoll nehmen könnte, um auf 2000€ zu kommen   selbst wenn du doch 32GB RAM nimmst, sind es "nur" 1850€.


----------



## coolbit (14. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aktuell plane ich den Kauf eines neuen PCs und bräuchte Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung.
> 
> ...



Grüße, 

der Auflistung von Herbboy ist kaum was hinzuzufügen, beim Gehäuse gibts zb. immer Luft nach oben (zb. das BeQuit Dark Base 900, wenn Du vollmodularität schätzt), aber das sind dann nur persönliche Vorlieben an Design und Funktionalität. Alternativ kann ich noch den EKL Olymp als Kühler empfehlen, sehr leise und ebenfalls 60€.

Wenn du den Rechner nicht selbst zusammenbaust musst du mit 99€ extra rechnen, gut ist zb. Mindfactory, da stimmen die Preise und die machen das auch erfahrungsgemäß recht ordentlich. 

Gruß
coolbit


----------



## ArkLexar (14. November 2016)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Allerdings plane ich nicht zu übertakten, da ich mich diesbezüglich schlichtweg zu schlecht aufkenne.
Auch weiß ich noch nicht, welcher Monitor es wird...oder welche Auflösung. Aktuell habe ich den Samsung VE248 (24" / 1920x1080). Der neue Monitor sollte definitiv besser sein. Ich hatte den Asus MG28UQ (28" / 4K/UHD) im Blick, habe aber auch schon negatives darüber gelesen. Außerdem sind fast 500 Euro auch recht happig.

Allgemein muss das Budget nicht ausgereizt werden. Habe zwar meine Vorstellungen angegeben, aber das Ganze sollte dennoch Sinn machen in Sachen Preis/Leistung. Es muss also nicht zwingend eine GTX 1080 sein, wenn eine ähnliche Leistung bei angemessenen niedrigerem Preis möglich und sinnvoll ist.
Am aller wichtigsten ist für mich, dass der PC so leise wie möglich ist und relativ lange genutzt werden kann, ohne das größere Aufrüstungen nötig sind. Dazu zählen auch die 32 GB, die ich zudem wegen wahrscheinlicher Video-Bearbeitung eingeplant hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

also, wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du beim Board noch 50-70€ sparen, beim Kühler reicht einer für 30-35€ für leisen Betrieb. Und wenn es beim Monitor nicht unbedingt 4K sein müssen (ich finde 4K ist noch zu früh - siehe auch das Special hier  Gamingspaß in 4k - Wertvolle Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung ein sehr guter WQHD-Monitor mit Gaming-Eigenschaften wäre da ne bessere Wahl), dann nimm lieber "nur" eine GTX 1070 und rüste dann halt etwas früher nach. VIEL schneller ist die 1080 nicht, so 15-20%, aber kostet halt direkt 50% Aufpreis.

Lies mal den Artikel und sag dann mal bescheid, ob nicht ein WQHD-Monitor völlig reicht


----------



## erkosh (14. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Am aller wichtigsten ist für mich, dass der PC so leise wie möglich ist



Ich habe mir im Januar auch einen PC zusammen gebaut und leise war mir auch am wichtigsten. Ich kann dich da absolut verstehen.
Meiner Meinung nach reichen folgende Punkte, damit der PC leise für Normalverbraucher wird:

gutes Netzteil, z.B. von beQuiet!
Grafikkarte mit Silent-Modus, ich habe die GTX 970 Asus Strix
CPU Lüfter, da gibt es eine Menge und wenn man die Bewertungen liest, kann man kaum was falsch machen
Gedämmtes Gehäuse mit Lüfter-Regelung, z.B. Nanaoxia Deep Silence oder beQuiet! Silent Base

Mit dem Netzteil, der Grafikkarte und dem CPU Lüfter hast du eigentlich die Teile abgedeckt, die laut sein können. Das gedämmte Gehäuse hält dann zusätzlich noch ein wenig Geräusche ab.

Falls Du anstatt der 1080 eine 1070 nimmst und sommit Geld übrig hast, würde ich persönlich eine große SSD (500 GB - 1 TB) kaufen und auf die HDD komplett verzichten.
Ich habe damals eine 500 GB SSD eingebaut ohne HDD. Ich bereue das kein bisschen. Wenn die 1 TB SSDs mal günstiger werden, hole ich mir zusätzlich noch so eine.


----------



## ArkLexar (14. November 2016)

Wie gesagt, übertakten werde ich nicht.
Welches Board wäre dann denn empfehlenswert?
Beim Kühler möchte ich ungern Abstriche machen, da ich bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit etwas billigeren und der dann leider zu hohen Lautstärke gemacht habe.

Nachdem ich das Special gelesen habe, stimme ich zu: 4K muss es definitiv nicht sein. WQHD reicht vollkommen aus. Theoretisch bin ich auch mit Full-HD zufrieden, da der PC für manche Spiele wahrscheinlich sowieso an den Fernseher (46", Full-HD) angeschlossen wird.
Die GTX 1070 klingt dann nach einer sinnvollen Alternative zur 1080. Der höhere Preis und die Leistungssteigerung stehen einfach nicht in Relation zueinander. Auch hier, wäre ich für Vorschläge dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, übertakten werde ich nicht.
> Welches Board wäre dann denn empfehlenswert?


 das hier zB wäre sehr ordentlich und spart Dir ein paar Euros Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und als CPU kannst du trotzdem dem i7-6700K nehmen, denn der i7-6700, den man nicht übertakten kann, hat einen deutlich geringeren Takt und spart Dir auch nur 30-40€ - aber wenn es Dir nicht sooo wichtig ist, dann reicht der i6-6700 auch dicke aus. Der 6700K kann halt durch den Takt in MANCHEN Dingen 10-15% mehr Leistung bringen, daher sind die 30-40€ Aufpreis bei sowieso über 1000€ Gesamtausgabe an sich kein Thema

Als RAM kannst du dann zB das hier nehmen 32GB G.Skill RipJaws 4 rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL15  oder 8648853 - 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX


Wenn es sogar "optimal" bei Preis-Leistung sein soll, kannst du sogar den an sich "veralteten" Sockel 1150 nehmen - in Spielen sind die CPU nicht langsamer als die für Sockel 1151, und ein Xeon 1231 wäre 50€ günstiger als ein i7-6700, Board und RAM kosten ähnlich viel. Allerdings kann es sein, dass der Sockel 1151 Dir bei zB Videoediting dann doch ein wenig was bringt, daher bleib ruhig beim 6700 oder 6700k.



> Beim Kühler möchte ich ungern Abstriche machen, da ich bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit etwas billigeren und der dann leider zu hohen Lautstärke gemacht habe.


 okay, aber es muss echt auf keinen Fall einer für 60€ sein. Nimm zB nen Macho HR-02, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 oder Sythe Mugen 4 - die drei sind eigentlich schon "Übertakter"-Modelle  




> Nachdem ich das Special gelesen habe, stimme ich zu: 4K muss es definitiv nicht sein. WQHD reicht vollkommen aus. Theoretisch bin ich auch mit Full-HD zufrieden, da der PC für manche Spiele wahrscheinlich sowieso an den Fernseher (46", Full-HD) angeschlossen wird.
> Die GTX 1070 klingt dann nach einer sinnvollen Alternative zur 1080. Der höhere Preis und die Leistungssteigerung stehen einfach nicht in Relation zueinander. Auch hier, wäre ich für Vorschläge dankbar.


 schau mal im gleichen Special, da ist auf Seite 2 ne Übersicht auch mit guten GTX 1070ern. zB die MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC, oder eine Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming, oder auch gut wäre ne Palit GTX 1070 Super JetStream oder Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample. Die sind alle schon ordentlich ab Werk übertaktet, also schneller als Standardmodelle, gut gekühlt und nicht überteuert.


----------



## ArkLexar (15. November 2016)

So...ich habe mal einen PC zusammengestellt. Habe erstmal zwei Grafikkarten ausgewählt, es soll natürlich nur eine verbaut werden. Ich denke mal, sie unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich, habe sie trotzdem mal beide mit in die Auflistung unten gepackt.

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
Mainboard: 8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150
Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe ODER 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 Aktiv
Arbeitsspeicher: 8648853 - 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX
SSD: 480GB SanDisk Plus 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
HDD: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5''
Kühler: EKL Alpenf
Netzteil: 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM (sind 500 Watt wirklich ausreichend?)
Blu-ray-Laufwerk:Pioneer BDR-209EBK Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA
WLAN-Adapter: TP-Link 1300MBit WLAN-PCIe Adapter Dualband AC

Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch nicht sicher, welches ich nehmen soll. Das Aussehen ist mir im Grunde egal. Wichtig ist mir, dass es gedämmt ist und evtl. auch über nen Staubschutz verfügt. Würde nun evtl. zu Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 oder be quiet! Silent Base 600 oder Fractal Design Define S tendieren.

Auch Blu-ray-Laufwerk und WLAN-Adapter sind nur grob ausgewählt. Falls da etwas nicht passt, bitte mitteilen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Netzteil: 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM (sind 500 Watt wirklich ausreichend?)


 eigentlich sogar zu viel   so ein PC braucht bei Last keine 350W, und das Be Quiet 500W kann an sich locker 600-700W leisten für Peaks, aber BeQuiet wirbt sehr defensiv vor allem bei den besseren Modellen und gibt quasi eher so eine Art "empfohlene Dauerlast" an, also einen viel kleineren Wert als den, den es an sich schaffen würde.




> Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch nicht sicher, welches ich nehmen soll. Das Aussehen ist mir im Grunde egal. Wichtig ist mir, dass es gedämmt ist und evtl. auch über nen Staubschutz verfügt. Würde nun evtl. zu Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 oder be quiet! Silent Base 600 oder Fractal Design Define S tendieren.


 Nimm einfach das, was Dir am besten gefällt. Am ehesten NICHT nehmen würde ich das Nanoxia, das es laut Angaben für Kühler bis 165mm Höhe passt, und der Brocken 2 ist genau 166mm hoch - wäre möglich, dass der dann Kontakt zum Seitenteil hat und es vibriert. Die anderen beiden Gehäuse bieten da mehr Platz. Und wenn du UNBEDINGT ein optisches Laufwerk willst, dann fällt auch das Fractal Design weg: das hat keinen 5 1/4-Zoll Schacht. D.h. an sich wäre dann das Be Quiet das beste.



> Auch Blu-ray-Laufwerk und WLAN-Adapter sind nur grob ausgewählt. Falls da etwas nicht passt, bitte mitteilen.


 Brauchst du denn echt nen BluRay-Brenner? An sich macht es Null Sinn, BluRays zu nutzen, da man große Datenmengen eher auf nen USB-Stick oder so kopiert. Oder willst du explizit Videoprojekte unbedingt als BluRay haben? Zum BluRay-Schauen würde ich wiederum einen externen Player nehmen und nicht den PC. WLAN: weiß nicht, ob du wirklich so was teures brauchst. Hast du denn einen besonders schnellen Router? Besser wäre es sowieso, wenn man es per Kabel verwirklichen kann statt WLAN.

Ansonsten passt alles sehr gut - den Aufpreis für die MSI finde ich viel zu viel, wüsste nicht, was die klar besser sein sollte als die Gigabyte, im Gegenteil: die Gigabyte hat sogar mehr Takt.


----------



## ArkLexar (15. November 2016)

Ok, beim Gehäuse läuft es dann klar auf das Be Quiet hinaus. Passt.

Blu-ray-Laufwerk ist mir aus diversen Gründen wichtig bzw. ich möchte aktuell noch nicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten. Allerdings muss es nicht zwingend ein Blu-ray-Brenner sein, da ich weder DVDs noch Blu-rays brenne. Dafür verwende ich dann auch andere Datenträger (USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten etc.).
Der Router ist schnell. 1300 und unterstützt den ac-Standard. Das war auch der Grund, weshalb ich diese Karte gewählt habe und keine andere. Da der Router im anderen Stock steht ist eine direkte Kabelverbindung nicht möglich, aktuell nutze ich dLan (oder wie man das übers Stromnetz nennt). Funktioniert ganz gut, aber habe regelmäßig Verbindungsabbrüche.

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir allerdings wieder etwas unsicher, nachdem ich Kommentare/Bewertungen zur Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 Aktiv gelesen habe. Dort ist teilweise die Meinung, die Karte sei leise, andere meinen sie sei laut. Auch von Spulenfiepen (was muss man sich darunter vorstellen?) berichten einige. Laut einem Test kommt die Karte unter Last auf 41 dB(A)...kann das jemand ungefähr einschätzen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Ok, beim Gehäuse läuft es dann klar auf das Be Quiet hinaus. Passt.
> 
> Blu-ray-Laufwerk ist mir aus diversen Gründen wichtig bzw. ich möchte aktuell noch nicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten. Allerdings muss es nicht zwingend ein Blu-ray-Brenner sein, da ich weder DVDs noch Blu-rays brenne.


 dann nimm doch einen normales DVD-Laufwerk - selbst Brenner kosten nur noch 12-13€. BD schauen würde ich aber echt nicht am PC, da ist ein Player inzwischen günstiger als so ein Brenner-Laufwerk, und zudem läuft der dann auch. Bei den Laufwerken muss man manchmal noch ne Software dazukaufen und/oder es gibt irgendwelche Probleme, vor allem wg. Kopierschutz verursacht.



> Dafür verwende ich dann auch andere Datenträger (USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten etc.).
> Der Router ist schnell. 1300 und unterstützt den ac-Standard. Das war auch der Grund, weshalb ich diese Karte gewählt habe und keine andere. Da der Router im anderen Stock steht ist eine direkte Kabelverbindung nicht möglich, aktuell nutze ich dLan (oder wie man das übers Stromnetz nennt). Funktioniert ganz gut, aber habe regelmäßig Verbindungsabbrüche.


 Die Karte scheint aber nicht so schnell zu sein, wie es bei mindfactory steht: das müsste diese Karte sein TP-Link Archer T6E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   allerdings frag ich mich, wozu mehr als 500-600mbit wichtig sind. Mehr als 100-200mbit wirst du ja beim Internet sicher nicht haben, oder?



> Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir allerdings wieder etwas unsicher, nachdem ich Kommentare/Bewertungen zur Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 Aktiv gelesen habe. Dort ist teilweise die Meinung, die Karte sei leise, andere meinen sie sei laut. Auch von Spulenfiepen (was muss man sich darunter vorstellen?) berichten einige. Laut einem Test kommt die Karte unter Last auf 41 dB(A)...kann das jemand ungefähr einschätzen?


 also, ich kenn die Karte nicht selber, aber das kann SEHR subjektiv sein, zudem kann es auch je nach Treiber sein, dass die Kartenlüfter "zu schnell" angesteuert werden, oder dass die Lüfter schneller drehen, damit die Karte maximal zB 70 Grad hat, womit man super werben kann - was aber an sich nicht nötig ist. Das kann man dann auch selber umstellen, so dass die Karte ruhig zB 80 Grad warm werden darf, dafür aber leiser. Und es schreiben ja nur wenige, oder? Auch da kann es sein, dass von den fast 3000 verkauften Exemplaren 99% der Nutzer die Karte leise finden, 1% aber nicht - und wenn von den 1% dann die Hälfte auch per Meinung meckert, hast du schon 15 "negative" Meinungen unter den 90, die was geschrieben haben. Die Leute schreiben halt viel eher was, wenn es was zu meckern gibt - du siehst ja, dass grad mal 3% der Käufer überhaupt was geschrieben haben.

Die MSI gilt halt als sehr leise, kannst die also natürlich nehmen. Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn die Gigabyte "laut" wäre.

Und Spulenfiepen: das ist ein heller fiepender Ton, der vor allem bei hohen FPS-Werten vorkommen kann. Aber da nicht verrückt machen lassen: das kann es bei jeder Karte geben, und viele gehen mit dem Ohr direkt ran und WOLLEN was hören, dann merken sie ein kleines Fiepen, und ab dann hören sie es ständig... wüssten die nix von dem Phänomen, dann hätten die nie im Leben irgendwas bemerkt.


----------



## ArkLexar (15. November 2016)

Ok, das sind gute Gründe statt Blu-ray ein DVD-Laufwerk zu nehmen. Wusste nicht, dass es bei BD doch einige Probleme gibt am PC.
Puh...bezweifel ich. Also 100-200mbit dürfte hinkommen. Ich habe deshalb eine andere WLAN-Karte rausgesucht und in die Auflistung unten gepackt.
Bei der Grafikkarte bleibe ich dann bei der Gigabyte. Das mit dem Spulenfiepen ist interessant...und gut zu wissen, dass man sich da eher keine Gedanken machen sollte. 

Gehäuse: 8637628 - be quiet! Silent Base 600 ged
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
Mainboard: 8638402 - Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Intel B150
Grafikkarte: 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming G1 Aktiv
Arbeitsspeicher: 8648853 - 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX
SSD: 480GB SanDisk Plus 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
HDD: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5''
Kühler: EKL Alpenf
Netzteil: 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM (sind 500 Watt wirklich ausreichend?)
DVD-Laufwerk: 8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA
WLAN-Adapter: TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe - Hardware,

Sofern Laufwerk und WLAN-Adapter in Ordnung sind, müsste der PC dann so passen, denke ich.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Ok, das sind gute Gründe statt Blu-ray ein DVD-Laufwerk zu nehmen. Wusste nicht, dass es bei BD doch einige Probleme gibt am PC.


 es ist zwar selten, aber es kommt vor, und weil man mit nem Player auch schneller und mit wenig Strom loslegen kann, bin ich halt eher für einen normalen Player  



> Puh...bezweifel ich. Also 100-200mbit dürfte hinkommen. Ich habe deshalb eine andere WLAN-Karte rausgesucht und in die Auflistung unten gepackt.


 die ist wohl gut



> Bei der Grafikkarte bleibe ich dann bei der Gigabyte. Das mit dem Spulenfiepen ist interessant...und gut zu wissen, dass man sich da eher keine Gedanken machen sollte.


 du musst halt mal - wenn du bei einem Game mit sehr viel FPS spielst (tritt halt eher auf, wenn du so 90-100FPS oder mehr hast) - ein wenig hinhören, aber NICHT übertreiben. Einfach sitzenbleiben, als würdest du spielen, und mal horchen, wenn der Ton recht leise ist. Eine Karte GANZ ohne Fiepen gibt es eh nicht, aber es gibt an und an halt Probleme mit einem Fiepen, was man auch wirklich sachlich betrachtet recht eindeutig hören kann. Es gibt aber in der Tat Einzelexemplare, wo es dann wirklich übel fiept - aber das ist eher selten, und ich habe so meinen Verdacht, dass bei vielen Beschwerden auch pedantische Nöler am Werke sind, die dann bei offenem Gehäuse mit 10cm Abstand zur Karte genau hinhören und dann über etwas meckern, was sie beim geschlossenen Gehäuse und vor allem: wenn der Kopf dann nicht nur 10cm nah an der Graka ist überhaupt nicht auffallen würde.   

Ansonsten passt alles.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (16. November 2016)

Nochmal was zum fiepen, ich glaube nicht, dass es nur an den Frames liegt. Wenn ich manche Spiele alles auf Low stelle und ohne FPS-Limit spiele, habe ich teilweise über 300 Frames und es piept einfach nix. Aber es gibt ein Spiel, wo es bei mir im Menü fiept und zwar bei 2 Grafikkarten!! Genau genommen bei allen Grafikkarten die ich hatte, seitdem ich dieses Spiel gespielt habe. Es handelt sich um den Euro _Euro Truck Simulator 2. _Keine Ahnung was die da Programmiert haben, aber im Menü fiept die Spule laut, also ich höre das und es nervte mich (_ich habe kein gedämmtes Gehäuse und es war lauter als mein damaliger CPU-Lüfter, der unter Last deutlich zu hören war_). Nach FPS Limit ging es ohne fiepen, aber rein an den FPS kann es nicht liegen. Ist bisher das einzige Spiel, wo ich es wahrgenommen habe.


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2016)

Meine Gainward GTX 1080 GS hat leider Spulenfiepen, obwohl im Vorfeld in div. Tests berichtet wurde, dass diese Grafikkarte keines hätte ... 

Allerdings ist es nur bei ausgewählten Spielen der Fall, z.B. WoW mit Ultra Details und 200% Renderskalierung, also knapp 4K Auflösung. Hier hört man die Spulen sehr deutlich ...


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Gainward GTX 1080 GS hat leider Spulenfiepen, obwohl im Vorfeld in div. Tests berichtet wurde, dass diese Grafikkarte keines hätte ...


 So wie "das Modell XY hat kein Fiepen" gibt es eben nicht. Nur weil Magazine je EIN Exemplar getestet haben, darf man sich über hörbares Spulenfiepen kein Urteil erlauben - selbst wenn die pro Modell 10 Stück getestet hätten. Denn es ist bekannt, dass es sein kann, dass nur 1% der Modellreihe merkbar fiepen oder auch 70%, oder dass die Karten Produktionswoche 40-44 nur ganz selten merkbar fiepen, die von Woche 45-48 aber ganz oft. Und sowieso kann es sein, dass die Karte vlt nur bei speziellen Dingen fiept, die im Test ganz einfach nicht vorkamen.

Auch umgekehrt: wenn ne Karte in einem Test Abzüge wegen Fiepen bekommt, ist das sehr oft auch einfach nur ungerechtfertigt, weil man nicht wissen kann, ob man vlt nur Pech mit dem Exemplar hatte oder ob neu produzierten Karten, die seit 2 Wochen in den Regalen der Shops liegen, inzwischen nur noch extrem selten betroffen sind.



btw: sehr oft muss man nur den Winkel des PCs bezogen auf seine Sitzposition verstellen, und schon hört man ein bestimmtes Geräusch nicht mehr. Schall verstärkt oder verringert sich teils extrem, in dem man für minimale Änderungen der Schallwellen-Wege sorgt. zB hörte ich meine WaKü-Pumpe, wenn ich bei Ruhe im Zimmer nur was auf dem Monitor gelesen hab - PC um 3-4 Grad gedreht, nix mehr zu hören.


----------



## ArkLexar (16. November 2016)

Naja, Fiepen scheint wohl eine Glück/Pech-Sache zu sein. Allgemein ist es bei Geräuschen auch immer etwas subjektiv und manche Menschen sind empfindlicher (wie ich selbst) und andere eben nicht. Werde einfach mal abwarten, wie das bei mir nun sein wird und ob ich damit Probleme bekomme oder nicht.

Ich denke, dass der PC damit aber steht. Für mich passt die Konfiguration.

Allerdings hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Monitors. Ursprünglich hatte ich einen 4K-Monitor im Blick. Hatte bereits ein paar negative Meinungen gelesen bzw. es gab halt Kommentare, in denen jemand ein fehlerhaftes Display hatte. Ob das nun an dem Monitor im Allgemein liegt oder pech war, ist natürlich wieder so eine Frage.
Da ich nun aber sowieso auf 4K verzichte und stattdessen auf WQHD setze, habe ich nochmal geschaut. Überlege nun, ob ich den 65546 - 27'' (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz kaufe. Allerdings ist der sogar noch etwas teurer als der vorher geplante 4K-Monitor...das wäre dieser: 28'' (71,12cm) Asus MG28UQ schwarz 3840x2160

Irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte mit den beiden Monitoren? Bzw. kann da jemand einschätzen, welcher der bessere wäre? Oder gibts direkt andere Vorschläge. Muss sagen, dass ich 500-600 Euro für nen Monitor schon etwas teuer finde, aber durch die Ersparnisse beim PC ist das natürlich finanzierbar.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

Eigentlich ist der 4k_Asus der teurere, wenn es um "Preis-Leistung bei Gaming geht". Denn er hat kein G-Sync und nur 60Hz. Der Dell hat aber 144Hz und GSync - das ist für Spiele sehr hilfreich und IMHO viel wichtiger als 4k, zumal du mit 4k dann ja die Details was runterschrauben müsstest, damit die Spiele einigermaßen gut laufen. 

Der Asus hat zwar FREEsync, das geht nur mit AMD-Grafikkarten, und es ist auch kein Preis-Faktor, d.h. ein Monitor mit Freesync ist nicht oder nur wenig teurer als ein gleichguter Monitor ohne Sync, bei Gsync (für Nvidia-Karten) zahlst du aber immer merkbar drauf im Vergleich zu einem gleichguten Monitor ohne Sync. Wenn du einen guten WQHD-Monitor ohne GSync und nur 60Hz suchen würdest, also einer, der alles bietet wie der 4k-Asus, nur mit WQHD statt 4k, dann wäre das deutlich günstiger als der 4k-Asus, so um die 300€ würden WQHD in 27 Zoll mit 60Hz und ohne Sync bzw. Freesync kosten.

Ich würde daher definitiv den Dell nehmen. Das ist ein guter Gamingmonitor, und WQHD ist für die nächsten Jahre auch bestens. Und du wirst ja beim PC wie erwähnt weniger als geplant ausgeben. Nen Monitor behält man idR auch mind 5-6 Jahre, den PC wirst du sicher 2-3 mal aufrüsten, vermutlich reicht da alle ca 2 Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte, damit du auch in 5-6 Jahren noch alles auf "hoch" spielen kannst.


----------



## max1088 (16. November 2016)

Ich schließe mich Herbboy da an. Mit dem Dell kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## ArkLexar (17. November 2016)

Gut, das ist nachvollziehbar. Dann wird es der Dell.

Werde heute Nacht den PC inkl. Monitor bestellen. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Gut, das ist nachvollziehbar. Dann wird es der Dell.
> 
> Werde heute Nacht den PC inkl. Monitor bestellen. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


  baust du den den selber zusammen, oder lässt du bauen? Bei mindfactory ist der Menüpunkt nämlich glaub ich etwas versteckt, oder vlt erst im Bestellvorgang zusehen, und es kostet ja noch was - aber das weißt du vermutlich.


----------



## BF2-Veteran (17. November 2016)

1 SanDisk Ultra II  960GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-960G-G25)
1 SanDisk Ultra II  480GB, SATA (SDSSDHII-480G-G25)
1 Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I76700K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3200, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3200C15D-16GVK)
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NEB1080S15P2J)
1 ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming/Aura (90MB0S00-M0EAY0)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 Fractal Design Define C, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-C-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Für etwas weniger als 2000 bekommst du schon ein absolutest Beast aber ganz ehrlich wenn du nicht mindestens WQHD spielst sondern FULL HD ist das Overpowered.


----------



## Schneeerich (24. November 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich einen PC für 2000 Euro kaufen kann. Ganz ehrlich. 

Ich zocke schon seit über 15 Jahre intensiv PC und fast ausschließlich grafiklastige Spiele. Ich habe mir noch nie einen PC für über 1200 Euro zusammen gestellt, weil da einfach das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt.

Lieber in halbwegs regelmäßigen Abständen mit neuen Testsiegern was das P/L-Verhältnis betrifft aufrüsten, da ist man besser damit aufgehoben. Meine Meinung.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Ich halte von deutlich über 2000 EUR teuren PC-Zusammenstellungen ohne Monitor auch nicht viel. Ich habe mir z.B. einen PC für rund 900 EUR (reiner Tower) zusammengestellt.  Gut, das alte Gehäuse wurde weiterverwendet. Ebenso das darin verbaute Enermax Netzteil mit 550 Watt sowie die 250 GB Samsung-SSD und die 2 TB HDD von WD. Der Rest im Tower kam alles neu. Auch die Maus blieb (Logitech Proteus Core). Die habe ich ja erst seit rund 12 Monaten. Die Tastatur kam aber neu (mechanisches Modell Roccat Ryos Mk. Glow). Und der Monitor wurde halt gleich mit erneuert (der LG war alt und austauschreif). Einschließlich Monitor und Tastatur waren es dann schlußendlich ungefähr 1400 EUR incl. Monitor.

Mit einer neuen HDD, einer neuen SSD, einem neuen Netzteil, einem neuen Gehäuse und einer neuen Maus zusätzlich wäre ich vielleicht bei insgesamt maximal 1800 EUR gelandet (incl. dem 24 Zoll Monitor wohlgemerkt). Mit einer 1080 OC statt der 1070 OC wären es dann vielleicht gerade 2000 EUR geworden. 

Aber für über 2000 EUR nur für den PC-Tower ohne Peripherie ??? Dann mußt Du ja schon fast eine Titan X verbauen oder 2 x 1070er. Beim besten Willen nicht. Ich bin auch kein Modder, der unbedingt Blingbling LED haben muß oder eine Wakü. Letzteres wäre bei einigen Konstellationen (meiner Meinung nach) der einzige sinnvolle Grund soviel Geld auszugeben.

Das halte ich für sinnloses Geldverbrennen. Aber jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2016)

Ein ordentliches Board, eine potente CPU, eine gute Grafikkarte und ggf. schnelle Festplatten als M.2 und SSD gehen mal ganz fix ins Geld, ich hab letztens zwei Büro (!) PCs für knapp 550 EUR / brutto ohne Gehäuse erworben.

Wenn man sparen möchte, kann man mit minimalen Abstrichen heutzutage wirklich einige hundert Euro sparen, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt auf's Geld achten muss, dann kauft man sich eben eine GTX 1080 anstatt einer GTX 1070 etc.pp. ... alleine hier dürfte die Differenz ca. 250 EUR für 10-15% mehr Leistung ausmachen.

Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht ...


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

Wie gesagt selbst wenn ich jetzt eine 1080 statt der 1070 in die Kalkulation reinnehme in meine Rechnung komme ich vielleicht auf 1500-1600 EUR für den nackten Tower (ohne Peripherie) aber immer noch nicht auf > EUR 2000. Das ganze incl. neuem Tower, neuem Netzteil. 

Es sei denn ich kaufe überteuerte Asus-Komponenten, baue eine Wakü ein, kaufe mir ein Edelnetzteil oder ich nehme ein (imho sinnfreies) Edel-Mainboard in der 200 EUR-Klasse ein und dazu teuren Edel-RAM. Oder ich kaufe einen der teuersten i7 (was auch Blödsinn wäre; imho ist preislich alles über dem 6700K in Relation Preis/Leistung zu teuer). Das ist wieder eine andere Sache.

Wen es nicht stört und man soviel Geld ausgeben kann ist es ja gut. Aber ich sehe da irgendwo immer noch die Kosten-/Nutzen-Relation. Auch wenn ich durchaus ein 2000 EUR PC hätte bezahlen können.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ein ordentliches Board, eine potente CPU, eine gute Grafikkarte und ggf. schnelle Festplatten als M.2 und SSD gehen mal ganz fix ins Geld, ich hab letztens zwei Büro (!) PCs für knapp 550 EUR / brutto ohne Gehäuse erworben.


 für nen Gamer-PC braucht man keine teuren M.2-SSDs, das bringt im Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD so ungefähr einen Vorteil von "beinahe Null". Und ansonsten hast du - siehe meine Konfig von vor 11 Tagen, die eh schon mit "edleren" Teilen besetzt ist - echt massive Probleme, einen Spiele-PC künstlich auf 2000€ zu bringen. Viel SSD-Speicherplatz ist an sich die einzige "Chance", das zu erreichen, oder auch ne völlig sinnlose Sockel 2011-3-CPU.

 Und fürs Büro: das hängt auch sehr davon ab, welche CPU-Power und wieviel HDD/SSD-Speicher man braucht. Manchmal ist ein i7 halt sinnvoll, dann hast du allein dafür schon 300€, Board 70€, 16GB RAM 80€, ne SSD mit 480GB 120€, Netzteil 50€... und schon haste über 650€ ohne Windows. Wenn es wiederum nur ein PC zum Surfen, Word/Excel, emails usw. sein soll, große Daten von einem Server kommen usw., dann reichen knapp über 300€ aus: Core i3 für 110€, Board 50€, 8GB RAM 40€, Netzteil und Gehäuse zusammen 70€, SSD 240GB 70€...  ABER: nimm mal den ersten "Büro"-PC, verpass dem eine GTX 1080 und ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil - das sind dann auch nur 1300-1400€ und keine 2000€....


----------



## ArkLexar (28. November 2016)

So....hab mich jetzt ne Weile selbst nicht geäußert, sorry. Der PC ist mittlerweile bei mir und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit ihn wirklich ausführlich zu testen.

Lediglich beim Monitor bin ich noch etwas sicher. Das liegt aber nicht am Monitor selbst, sondern an der Größe. Bin mir unsicher, ob er nicht doch etwas zu groß ausfällt mit 27 Zoll. Gibt es alternativ kleinere Monitore mit WQHD? 24 oder 25 Zoll?

Zum Preis: Der PC selbst, also ohne Extras, hat ca. 1475 Euro gekostet. Die 2000 habe ich also ohne Monitor und anderen Kram deutlich unterschritten.

An dieser Stelle nochmals danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2016)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> So....hab mich jetzt ne Weile selbst nicht geäußert, sorry. Der PC ist mittlerweile bei mir und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit ihn wirklich ausführlich zu testen.
> 
> Lediglich beim Monitor bin ich noch etwas sicher. Das liegt aber nicht am Monitor selbst, sondern an der Größe. Bin mir unsicher, ob er nicht doch etwas zu groß ausfällt mit 27 Zoll. Gibt es alternativ kleinere Monitore mit WQHD? 24 oder 25 Zoll?
> 
> ...




Also, 144Hz und GSync, da gibt es nur drei "kleinere": der hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01I3KMEAC halt leider Asus-typisch mit sehr schwankender Qualität, oder die "Billigmarke" AOC https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LBSZHAI   und beide aber "nur" Full-HD, kein WQHD. Und dann noch dieser Dell mit 23,8 Zoll und WQHD: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KZIOSSQ  und auch 144Hz und GSync.

Alternativen gibt es nur, wenn Du auf Gsync verzichtest. MIT Gsync, aber weniger als 144Hz gibt es bei 23-25 Zoll nicht.



Aber an sich: wenn du beim Spielen nicht näher als ca 40cm am Schirm dran bist, sind 27 Zoll eigentlich ideal. 24 "reichen" zwar auch, aber "zu groß" ist 27 noch nicht.


----------

